#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 台灣早有人進入毛毛裝領域!!?

## Kofu

http://www.taconet.com.tw/pandatwo/

這個今天找到的,在日系毛毛裝連結裡面~~~
意思是說可能大家有意要作的話可以先聯絡有經驗的人這樣^^
如果可以的話還能知道毛的來源[~~壹~不曉得能不能吸收過來當獸人!!?可以的話就太好囉!!]

日系的獸人挺有意思的耶~~也會像美國這邊出遊照相什麼的~~~[不會遭到攻擊吧?有些小孩超喜歡(拉尾巴)這種嗜好~~]

----------


## Wolfy

布偶吉祥物阿...
也許他不知道使用"獸人"或是沒有這個概念吧.
話說回來. 吉祥物本來舊有很多是毛毛裝的.
只是感覺會比較垮垮的一點都不像獸人.

本狼就見識過好樂迪的獅子出來跟人握手哩.XD

----------


## ocarina2112

> http://www.taconet.com.tw/pandatwo/
> 
> 這個今天找到的,在日系毛毛裝連結裡面~~~
> 意思是說可能大家有意要作的話可以先聯絡有經驗的人這樣^^
> 如果可以的話還能知道毛的來源[~~壹~不曉得能不能吸收過來當獸人!!?可以的話就太好囉!!]
> 
> 日系的獸人挺有意思的耶~~也會像美國這邊出遊照相什麼的~~~[不會遭到攻擊吧?有些小孩超喜歡(拉尾巴)這種嗜好~~]


*請由正常管道進入免費空間*


這是說我的管道還不夠正常嗎0.0?

不過就是點個連結進去而已呀0.0

----------


## Kofu

http://pandatwo.hp.infoseek.co.jp/

試試這邊看看

----------


## ocarina2112

> http://pandatwo.hp.infoseek.co.jp/
> 
> 試試這邊看看


噗...將近一年前左右曾看過這個站0.0

----------


## 狐狸

..................................
他是我的朋友耶...^^"

我就是裡面的"狐狸"呀....O.o
他對布偶也有所研究~....
我是稍微研究~

有關人偶為主的劇團已經詢問我們有無興趣了....~
若是我能夠推甄上台北學校的話~我就能夠加入劇團啦~XD
可以穿好多布偶唷~><

----------


## racoon

> 有關人偶為主的劇團已經歡迎我進去了~
> 若是我能夠推甄上台北學校的話~我就能夠加入劇團啦~XD
> 可以穿好多布偶唷~><


呀...

這麼說你還在唸高中???

是高...幾呢??

(興奮ing)

----------


## 狐狸

我今年畢業了....^^"

所以啦~在搞推甄...面試...
搞到快變成"甄氣男孩"了拉!!!
被推甄氣死的男孩....

背了一堆日文自傳...到時定會警張的全都忘記...^^"..

----------


## racoon

真好啊...明年就輪到我上戰場啦.....orz...

我看等我到大學應該才會有時間搞獸裝吧一v一"

----------


## 狐狸

要用訂做的話...
可以告訴我~
在小熊貓那邊也可以找到我...

台灣獸裝做的最棒的公司...
我可以幫你減價唷!!!= =+
(這是秘密!噓~)~

不過要花真多錢呀.......(存了好幾年....)
外型可以自己決定~算好囉~

附帶一提.......
還是趁現在努力用功吧.....
不要像我搞到最後在來後悔...
一直想要上台北的學校卻份數不夠.........!!!!
搞到最後要用推甄的....面試累的要死...還要背日文自傳...
最後39人只錄取12人...
早知道...早知道...
自己當初就認真點就好了.....

----------


## sanari

依我的體質
我一定很不適合穿這些毛毛裝
我的體質很容易流汗
我只要站著不動就會汗如雨下
在冬天穿短袖時，我還是一樣會流汗

----------


## 海豚

ＴＯ  狐狸 !!

^~" 還記得我嗎  把我加入MSN 
忘記的話  呵呵 幫你恢復記憶!!
謝謝你的妖狐光碟( 噓~~這是我們的秘密)

----------


## 狐狸

> ＴＯ  狐狸 !!
> 
> ^~" 還記得我嗎  把我加入MSN 
> 忘記的話  呵呵 幫你恢復記憶!!
> 謝謝你的妖狐光碟( 噓~~這是我們的秘密)



好啦好啦...我過來回覆了...
求求你別光開我的秘密....(跪)...

不管你說什麼我都答應你.................orz

----------


## 海豚

^^"這樣好像我變成真的壞人了

----------


## 狼魂

> 作者: 荒川浩
> 
> ＴＯ  狐狸 !!
> 
> ^~" 還記得我嗎  把我加入MSN 
> 忘記的話  呵呵 幫你恢復記憶!!
> 謝謝你的妖狐光碟( 噓~~這是我們的秘密)
> 
> 
> ...


什麼光碟!!!!勾起我濃烈的好奇心的 = =bbbb
偷偷告訴我吧 狐~~~~~~XD

----------


## 玟琪

> 依我的體質
> 我一定很不適合穿這些毛毛裝
> 我的體質很容易流汗
> 我只要站著不動就會汗如雨下
> 在冬天穿短袖時，我還是一樣會流汗


...不見得吧.總會有辦法的.
如.裡面再穿件汗衫啦.
或毛毛裝加內裡啦.都是解決方案.
端看你個人的需要而定...

----------


## ocarina2112

> ^^"這樣好像我變成真的壞人了


(本來就是壞人，不用變了XD)

----------


## sanari

我只要一開始流汗的話
就很難停了說
即使把汗擦掉
也要過好一陣子才會停子流汗

----------


## 狼魂

> 作者: 荒川浩
> 
> ^^"這樣好像我變成真的壞人了
> 
> 
> (本來就是壞人，不用變了XD)


看來要發個幾張好人卡了 (逃)

----------


## sanari

> 作者: ocarina2112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  作者: 荒川浩
> 
> ...


這裡是要發
好”獸”卡吧．．．

今天下午看書看到到
洗布偶裝一套（硬式的）要十萬．．．
（單位不知，可能是日幣，那折合台幣要２萬５至３萬左右）

----------


## Wolfy

> 這裡是要發
> 好”獸”卡吧．．．
> 
> 今天下午看書看到到
> 洗布偶裝一套（硬式的）要十萬．．．
> （單位不知，可能是日幣，那折合台幣要２萬５至３萬左右）


什麼? "好瘦"卡 ...是什麼稀有卡阿? 我要~~~~

- - - - -

哇咧~~~
洗一件毛毛衣要3萬......我決定用租的~~~XD

----------


## 玟琪

> 我只要一開始流汗的話
> 就很難停了說
> 即使把汗擦掉
> 也要過好一陣子才會停子流汗


時到時擔當.無米再用蕃薯煮湯.
遇到再說吧.沒遇到.
我是覺得.說再多都沒用...
一噸的討論.比不上一盎司的行動.

----------


## 咪汪

> ^^"這樣好像我變成真的壞人了




你本來就是壞人!!!









逃~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 狐狸

> 作者: 荒川浩
> 
> ^^"這樣好像我變成真的壞人了
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 你本來就是壞人!!!
> 
> ...


對!!!他是................唔...唔唔...(被烏住嘴吧)

----------


## VODKA狼

印象最深刻的還是好樂迪獅阿....

----------


## lion

某海x獅的小秘密..

海鮮獅喜歡閒獅的妖狐圖...

----------


## 野狼1991

我想定...
但價格....
= " =
所以....
嘿嘿~~
= =+
我跑去學校話劇社借毛毛裝~
然後借一星期....
還沒還就被罵了....XD"

----------


## 狐狸

> 我想定...
> 但價格....
> = " =
> 所以....
> 嘿嘿~~
> = =+
> 我跑去學校話劇社借毛毛裝~
> 然後借一星期....
> 還沒還就被罵了....XD"


喔喔!!對喔...
可以用借的!!!!!!!!!!
...嘿嘿嘿= =+

跟話劇社借這一點不賴唷..= =+

----------


## 野狼1991

> 喔喔!!對喔...
> 可以用借的!!!!!!!!!!
> ...嘿嘿嘿= =+
> 
> 跟話劇社借這一點不賴唷..= =+


但最多穿不到幾星期.....就要還了
我穿的太開心....都忘了還...
所以被罵了....XD"
(但我還是繼續借.....)

----------

